# compressus or altuvie?



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

a fish of friend's. I think it is more like a compressus than altuvie though its bars already faded.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Compressus


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

that looks like altuvei, it has that very high back, and compressus don't get that. the only sure way to know is to know where it was collected.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say Altuvei based on the spotting on the fish in the 2nd pic the one in the water in front of the rock.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with Doc. Looks like an altuvei. Not too sure though.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

thats a super duper nice fish how did you find him


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without locality, its a best guess. My guess is S. compressus.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

welcome back frank, hope all is well


----------



## Big Roc (May 4, 2006)

rhomkeeper said:


> welcome back frank, hope all is well


The top two pics definatly look Altuvie, but the bottom pic looks Compressus


----------

